# Twisted Corners - Theorycrafting



## fp4316 (Jun 5, 2016)

So after recently finishing full comms for corners, I've decided to also improve my twisted corners (as I previously would exclusively use OP to fix twisted corners). For reference, I memorize corners first using images, edges after with audio, and then solve edges -> corners. I average 50s.

I've been pondering some ideas about how to tackle twisted corners, and have come up with some thoughts.

I have always memorized twisted corners using letter pairs. I was thinking about just building an arbitrary association between the letter pairs and the zblls I need to use to fix them. For instance if I have to twist the UBR piece clockwise, the letter pair I memorize is BM. If I associate the letter pair (I always use BM for twisting the UBR piece clockwise, even though there are two other possible letter pairs) with the zbll, there are only 14 associations I have to build (twisting each of the seven corners one of two directions). However, this system doesn't lend itself to using floating buffers that well, or situations where I have two twisted corners and want to twist them both at the same time.

What are your opinions on this system? Any improvements to be made, or issues forseen?


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 5, 2016)

fp4316 said:


> So after recently finishing full comms for corners, I've decided to also improve my twisted corners (as I previously would exclusively use OP to fix twisted corners). For reference, I memorize corners first using images, edges after with audio, and then solve edges -> corners. I average 50s.


same

twisting corners is really simple
do Sune U2 left sune
left sune U2 sune
antisune U2 left antisune
left antisune U2 antisune

other helpful algs are R U R' U R' D' R L F2 L' U2 R2 D R2 and its inverse


----------



## fp4316 (Jun 5, 2016)

Yeah, I know the algs for fixing TCs, I was more concerned with the memo system and it's application in execution.

I do like that last alg though.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 11, 2016)

fp4316 said:


> Yeah, I know the algs for fixing TCs, I was more concerned with the memo system and it's application in execution.
> 
> I do like that last alg though.


Most fast people memorize twisted corners visually
except in multi, when you should use letter pairs because it's better for long term memo.


----------



## leeo (Jul 13, 2016)

I memorize one of the positions of a twisted corner, then the letter name for the facelet at that position. At solve time I can mentally visualize the twist as the position of its U or D facelet, and apply a 3op-style orientation on just that cubie and the buffer. For a Speffz letter system, _B _Q and _N are on the same cubie, so I can remember "_B ' _N" meaning that I find facelet _N at position _B.


----------

